# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تحية إجلال وتقدير لشهداء 25 يناير وشعب مصر العظيم

## حازم عطاالله

*تحية إجلال وتقدير إلى الشعب المصري صاحب ثورة 25 يناير* 
*الذي أعاد إلى مصر حريتها وكرامتها المنتهكة من قبل بعض الخائنين* 
*تحية إلى أرواح الشهداء الذين ضحوا بأنفسهم لتعود إلينا مصرنا الحبيبة* 
*وتعود إلينا حريتنا وكرامتنا* 
*إن القلب يدمع ويتقطر دما عند رؤية الشهداء الذين راحوا ضحية لنظام فاسد وظالم* 
*تحيا مصر* 
*تحيا مصر* 
*تحيا مصر*

----------


## نادين

*من أجل شهداء 25 يناير*
*أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ على مصر حرة مرفوعة الرأس وأن أخلص لها العمل بكل ضمير وأن أجتهد لتحقيق أحلامي وأن أحترم أحلام أولادي واثقا في شمس مستقبل بلادي مؤمنا بوحدة شعبي ومسؤولا عن كل حبة تراب من أرض وطني*
* والله على ما أقول شهيد*

----------


## اسبروايجيبت

[align=center]شكرا علي الموضوع وتحيا الثورة المصرية التي من بعدها سوف تقودنا الي الأفضل بمشيئة الله وللمزيد من أخبار ثورة 25 يناير لديكم هذا الموقع المتميز
*ثورة 25 يناير*
مشكوريين[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## شيمة الجزائرية

*شكرا على الموضوع*
*وتحية لكل شهدائنا الابراااااااااااااااااااااار*

----------


## shimaa fadel

الله يرحم شهداء مصر وشهداء المسلمين ويصبر اهاليهم وحبايبهم على فراقهم واتمنى انهم يكونوا فى الفردوس الاعلى 
ياريت مانضيعش دمهم هدر ولا ننساهم ولاننسى انهم ماتوا عشان مصر والدفاع عن كرامتها وعشان تستعيد مكانتها وانها تكون قويه ومتقدمه وده مش هيكون غير باننا نشتغل ونجتهد عشان نرفع اسم مصر للسما
ربنا يوفقنا جميعا

----------

